# Best Arnis Style?



## yentao (Sep 7, 2003)

For you what is the best arnis style? I'm looking forward to learn Doce Pares.


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 7, 2003)

Yentao,

When I went to acupuncture school, we were exposed to a variety of acupuncture styles.  Some students were attracted to one style, other students were attracted to other styles, etc.  It all depended on your temperament, intellectual curiosity, and background.  For example, I had a background in Chinese massage for martial arts and sports injuries, so I gravitated towards acupuncture styles that supported that orientation.  However, there are numerous styles of acupuncture that are just as valid as the one that I practice, and that may, in fact, be better for different situations.

I imagine that many MT readers have gone through a similar experience with their FMA's, and can acknowledge that every art has its own answers. 

I started out with a basic understanding of Pekiti Tirisia, and subsequently learned San Miguel Eskrima, which I now teach.  Lately though, I've started to explore aspects of Pekiti Tirisa (which is a very different art) in order to fill in the "gaps" in my education.  I also study Estacada-weapons, which is not so much a "style" as an exploration of the body-mechanics that can make any weapons-based art more efficient.  

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lhommedieu _
> *Yentao,
> 
> When I went to acupuncture school, we were exposed to a variety of acupuncture styles.  Some students were attracted to one style, other students were attracted to other styles, etc.  It all depended on your temperament, intellectual curiosity, and background.
> ...



That sums it up for me. I've used the sticks over the years but not in FMA. I'm new to Serrada but I was trained in a way that a lot the FMA was labeled as to much wasted movement.

So over the years I've had problems using 2 sticks. My second hand sucked. So now that I've been introduced to the single stick I have a natural flow and well schooled "checking hand" that is free.

Its a shame that I was "fed" so much "negativity" about the FMA. I don't see any wasted movement at all. It all comes together quite well with what I already have and if I had to choose a "country of origin" that had the most "functional" martial arts, I would choose the PI. Because they have the "least" amount of wasted movement.

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 7, 2003)

A system or style is only as good as it's members.


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Sep 7, 2003)

akja, i too train serrada, and it is very direct with no real wasted movement. 

yentao, everyone fights differently. some prefer being close and others prefer largo, you need to find an art that suits you and that you can fight with. there really is no best, just best for you.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sercuerdasfigther _
> *akja, i too train serrada, and it is very direct with no real wasted movement.
> 
> yentao, everyone fights differently. some prefer being close and others prefer largo, you need to find an art that suits you and that you can fight with. there really is no best, just best for you. *



Agreed.


----------



## bart (Sep 8, 2003)

Yentao,

It depends a lot on what you're looking for. Some arnis is trained more as "cultural art" than for self defense. Some is taught as personal development. Some is taught as pure fighting art. Some is taught for the sporting aspect. Mostly these all overlap with one or more being emphasized more than the others. It's important to find out what works best for you and to determine what your personal goals are in your training. Don't be afraid to train in one system and then look around at others. 

I trained in Modern Arnis, Serrada, and in Inosanto Blend. I eventually settled on a particular style of Doce Pares myself and that has been a very nice fit. 

As for the comments about wasted movement, I've heard that from people as well. But a lot of the problem is that those people don't really understand the way the stick moves and the way that a person must move if they work under the assumption that their opponent most likely will be armed with a knife or a club. Once that assumption is elucidated, that you must "respect" the weapon, then much of that bias is removed.


----------



## yentao (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice I fight close. I want a style that is good in the knife, have the forms that are pretty effective you know self defense.


----------



## bart (Sep 8, 2003)

Yentao,

Just curious, but who were you going to learn Doce Pares from? And what style of Doce Pares?


----------



## yentao (Sep 8, 2003)

Maybe invite a master from Cebu to teach in a local gym don't know exactly but I heard the best of them is from Cebu. If not I'll try to join Bakbakan.


----------



## yentao (Sep 8, 2003)

I saw once a demonstration on TV about doce pares, cool. I read a lot of Remy's book but I want to learn more formal.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Sep 10, 2003)

Yentao,
where are u located at?Maybe if you live in the philippines I can email you some people who can help your search for a FMA instructor. Doce Pares is good. Bakbakan is good too. All arts,systems and styles are good.It all depends on what flavor of the arts you like. Good luck.
                                              lakanpopot


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 10, 2003)

I think I agree with all the points that resemble "the best style is the one that works for you" mindset.

LAKANPOPOT's point made me think a phrase that we use:

"It's all good!!!"


----------



## yentao (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAKANPOPOT _
> *Yentao,
> where are u located at?Maybe if you live in the philippines I can email you some people who can help your search for a FMA instructor. Doce Pares is good. Bakbakan is good too. All arts,systems and styles are good.It all depends on what flavor of the arts you like. Good luck.
> lakanpopot *



Philippines. Send me Private Message.


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Sep 11, 2003)

Yup! I agree with Palusut!


----------



## juramentado (Sep 11, 2003)

yentao: taga metro manila ka ba?


----------



## yentao (Sep 11, 2003)

Opo


----------



## juramentado (Sep 11, 2003)

eto listahan ng mga FMA clubs sa metro manila:

http://www.soapbox101.com/fmalist 

nagaaral ako ng pekiti-tirsia pero subukan mo rin yung iba...marami pang wala sa listahan na yan, pero kita mo naman na marami kang pagpipilihan.  

yung kung mong magaral ng pekiti-tirsia, PM mo na lang ako

inggat,


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yentao _
> *Opo *



Don't make me find a translator!! 

NO FAIR TELLING SECRETS!!


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Sep 11, 2003)

Paul, 
jurementado is asking yentao if he's from metro manila.
yentao answers with opo(yes in a respective manner)
jurementado gives him a list of schools in manila he can study FMA at. hope this helps you paul.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah, I kind of figured the context and the list of schools was thankfully in English.

Actually the list is a great resource.

Palusut


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAKANPOPOT _
> *Paul,
> jurementado is asking yentao if he's from metro manila.
> yentao answers with opo(yes in a respective manner)
> jurementado gives him a list of schools in manila he can study FMA at. hope this helps you paul. *



HA HA! See...can't put one over on me! My translator...Lakanpopot will tell me the goods...

Don't worry Lakan...the checks in the mail!


----------



## yentao (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juramentado _
> *eto listahan ng mga FMA clubs sa metro manila:
> 
> http://www.soapbox101.com/fmalist
> ...



Too bad there is no info there about Doce Pares but I'll see what I will take instead.

Salamat po- Thanks (so paul will not call the translator agian)


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yentao _
> *Too bad there is no info there about Doce Pares but I'll see what I will take instead.
> 
> Salamat po- Thanks (so paul will not call the translator agian) *



lol


----------



## bart (Sep 12, 2003)

Yentao,

I don't know the exact contact information but there are Doce Pares groups in Manila and nearby. There should be one in Muntinlupa. Here's and address and number you can call in the Philippines. They should know for sure.

   Doce Pares International
   World Headquarters
   30 Eagle Street, Sto.Niño Village
   Banilad, Cebu City 6000
   Philippines
   (63-32)346-0433
   (63-32)344-3028


----------



## yentao (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------

